# My Dearest Smokies



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 17, 2011)

Smokies has passed at age 8 suddenly and lived a very long and happy life with her friends D.C. and Snookiums who are missing her very much.

Smokies joined my home when she was about 8 weeks old and became a great companion, we got her a friend shortly after and they great buddies and later. She became a mother later of 7 kids. She was later joined my Snookiums in the last 2yrs.













Smokies is will be missed by my mother, my sister and I and her boys.

RIP Smokies Binkie Free 
I hope Monsters and Fluffy and the rest of the gang to show you all the yummy foods.

I LOVE YOU :'(


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 17, 2011)

We're so sorry for your lost. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.


----------



## JimD (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Smokies


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 17, 2011)

Dying suddenly is hard on us, but good for Smokies.:bunnyangel:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Dec 17, 2011)

So sorry

Binky free smokies. You had a wonderful life.

Jen


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 17, 2011)

She sounds like she had a wonderful, love filled life. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 18, 2011)

:rip: Binky free Smokie. I am so sorry xxx


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. May you find comfort in knowing that she is doing okay and is happy, and looking down upon you to make sure that you are okay and your other bunnies are okay.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 18, 2011)

I miss her so much, I know she's in a better place. DC is taking it the hardest he was with her for 8yrs she lived with us. Snookiums is doing better than DC, he was only with them for 2 1/2yrs but was more buddies with DC.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 18, 2011)

Binkie Free Smokies. ink iris:


----------



## wendymac (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so so sorry. It feels pathetic for me to just say "I'm sorry"-like its not enough; I know how terrible it is losing a bunny. 

RIP sweetie :rainbow: Binky Free!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 22, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost her, Becka. She was very special, and I know you gave her a wonderful life. 

God Bless,pretty girl.

Jan


----------

